# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية برمجة المؤشرات واكسبرتات التداول - Experts Advisor EA أرشيف مؤشرات اكسبرتات الفوركس المميزة.  لعبت بمؤشر في الميتاتريدر والنتيجة تحويل 100 دولار الى 500 دولار في 3 ايام ديمو  بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## anwar3

السلام عليكم
ياجماعة انا مش مصدف نفسي  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
انا اول مرة اشوف ربح بثقة وبمخاطرة عالية في الفوركس 
انا عدلت في ارقام مؤشر من مؤشرات الميتا تريدر الاصلية مع البرنامج ودمجت معاة مؤشر يرسم الفابيوناتشي ,, مش عارف بس انا  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3: 
نعم هو ديمو بس انا مش مصدق https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...dStatement.jpg

----------


## forex13

ياريت تشرح لنا كيف فعلت و ارفاق المؤشرات ان امكن 
شكرا

----------


## at the best

الف مبروك الارباح على الديمو وعقبال الحقيقي  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mhmoud_ali

*كلام رائع و زى الفل و ان شاء الله على الحقيقى...بس ايه الهدف من  الموضوع؟؟*  :Doh:

----------


## forex13

ارجو ان اردت الافادة ارفاق المؤشر و شرح الطريقة 
وشكرا

----------


## $دولار$

ارجو شرح الطريقة بكل وضوح............الموضوع وضع لفائدة الجميع

----------


## أبوسليمان

ما شاء الله اللهم زد وبارك 
عقبال الحقيقي يالغالي    :015:

----------


## ايهاب العربي

:015: مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال الحقيقي انشاء الله  
بس ماتدخلش حقيقي الا لما  تتاكد وتجرب الطريقه فتره اطول  
وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## الواثق فى الله

ما تقول لنا الطريقة خلينا نلعب معاك

----------


## أبـــوحـــمـــاد

ليس المهم التدبيل المهم المحافظه على الربح   
صديق لي حول 1200 إلى 9000 في اربع ساعات تداول والساعه الخامسه خسر الجمل بما حمل

----------


## muhannad22

ان شاء الله تدبل حساب حقيقي يارب  
واضم صوتي لصوت الاخوان ياليت تشرح الطريقة  اذا ممكن !

----------


## al-hashmy74

اضم صوتي لصوت الاخوة

----------


## 999

لله درك        عندك الشي اللي يكسب                                                                                                           وتاركنا نحوس .

----------


## Real

اللهم زد وبارك 
وعقبال الحقيقي ان شاء الله

----------


## femtogold4

> *كلام رائع و زى الفل و ان شاء الله على الحقيقى...بس ايه الهدف من الموضوع؟؟*

 تمام والله عين العقل طيب الهدف اية؟
لامؤشر ولا حتى اعدادات ولا شارت طيب اية المطلوب منا ؟ :016:  
وكمان لا يوجد حتى رد بسيط وبعد كدة الاعضاء المحترمين بيزعلو لما نتكلم وننتقد ويعد كدة تلاقى اللى يقول ظلمتم الراجل دة مش فاضى دية ظروف وهكذا.. طيب لية الكتابة وطرح المواضيع وحضرتك غير جاهز للشرح ولا حتى ارفاق شارت وبرضة نيتنا هتبقى كويسة لعل المانع خير.

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا لااعرف اشرح لكن ساحاول 
المؤشر هو 
Williams Percent Range 
Williams Percent Range  
فقط نغير في خانة الفترة بدل مايكون رقم 14 
يكون رقم 3
اضافة الى المؤشر المرفق لرسم خطوط الفابيوناتشي 
العمل فريم الساعة فقط
ستوب متحرك 35 نقطة
--------------------------------
الدخول يكون اما شراء اذا كان خط مؤشر الفايبوناتشي وخط المؤشر المتغيرة اعداداتة متفقين .. اعني متفقين اما بيع او شراء
لا للدخول المتسرع .. لا للدخول الا اذا كان المؤشرين متفقين ,, 
احيانا يكون التصحيح سريع بين فريم الساعة والاربع ساعات ينبغي الخروج بااقل الخسائر .. حاول تقليل عدد نقاط الاستوب لوز ,, 
اخر شي يجب ان يتفق حدسك مع المؤشرين

----------


## mr mon3em

اتمنى التوضيح بمثال  
وشكرا ,,,

----------


## anwar3

مثال

----------


## mr mon3em

طيب جميل 
والاستوب بتحدده ازاى ؟

----------


## mr mon3em

واعتقد ان حسب طريقتك اليورو دولار معطى شراء الان على الساعه  
ولا انا فاهم غلط .؟

----------


## forex13

ياريت توضيح اكتر

----------


## anwar3

> طيب جميل 
> والاستوب بتحدده ازاى ؟

  
-------------------------------------
ااالاستوب يكون اسفل قيمة الفايبوناتشي 0.0 ب 40 او 50 نقطة على الاقل واحيانا يكون اكثر

----------


## anwar3

الافضل الانتظار هنا

----------


## anwar3

دخلت على هذة الصفقات

----------


## al-hashmy74

وفقك الله طريقة جميلة 
الا انها مبهمة بعض الشيء 
يا ريت اخي توضع فرص اون لاين واين الهدف والستوب لفك الغموض

----------


## A7_MaD

بسم الله ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله  
فى رايى أنك لما تشتغل حقيقى تشتغل بنفس راس المال فى البدايه كمرحله أنتقاليه وإن شاء الله يكون أداءك افضل  ولا تشتت نفسك بطرق تانيه

----------


## علي حسن

لاتستعجل بالحكم ياأخي تابع وقت طويل وحتشوف أن هذه الطريقة لها ميزات ولها عكس ذلك ولكن يمكن تتقن الطريقة وفعلا تستفاد منها على المدى الطويل.

----------


## sea_star_1987

سؤال بسيط بس؟ 
لو السعر بيتحرك لفوق او لتحت خط ال 100 بيتحرك معاه  مش ثابت صح؟؟

----------


## NASSER12

> انا عدلت في ارقام مؤشر من مؤشرات الميتا تريدر الاصلية مع البرنامج ودمجت معاة مؤشر يرسم الفابيوناتشي

 ,   
ياليت اخوي توضح اكثر بطريقة ابسط معليش ادري ازعجناك لاكن مالك الا اجر انشاء الله  
الحين كيف ادمج البرنامج الي يرسم الفايبوناتشي  والارقام الي عدلتها في اي مكان محلها

----------


## NASSER12

اانا الان دمجت المؤشر اخوي لاكن الفترة كيف اغيرها والخيارات الثانية    

> فقط نغير في خانة الفترة بدل مايكون رقم 14 
> يكون رقم 3
> اضافة الى المؤشر المرفق لرسم خطوط الفابيوناتشي 
> العمل فريم الساعة فقط
> ستوب متحرك 35 نقطة

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم
صفقات ليلة الامس وصباح اليوم كنت متسرع في الدخول وايضا الخوف
-------------
هذة صفقات بعد الظهر   
ملاحظة هامة
لااحد يدخل على هذة العمليات في حسابة الحقيقي 
الا اذا هو متاكد من نفسة

----------


## ايهاب العربي

مبروك الارباح  وان شاء  الله في  زياده دايما وجاري التجربه

----------


## anwar3

> اانا الان دمجت المؤشر اخوي لاكن الفترة كيف اغيرها والخيارات الثانية

 -----------------------
السلام عليكم
انا مبتدا زيك  اخي 
الموضوع سهل ان شاء الله انت تروح  تختار من قائمة المؤشرات المؤشر المذكور وتروح تحدد المؤشر المراد تعديلة تحرير ,, عندك في المعلمات رقم 14 مسحة واكتب رفم 3
لكن اريد ان اقول ان المؤشرات تابعة للسعر لكن ممكن تستفيد منها ولو بنحو بسيط
وحسب ماشفت انة يمكن الدخول اما بيع او شراء عند اغلاق الساعة الاخيرة من الاربع ساعات

----------


## anwar3

> تمام والله عين العقل طيب الهدف اية؟
> لامؤشر ولا حتى اعدادات ولا شارت طيب اية المطلوب منا ؟
> اخي انا تحت المبتدا  
> وكمان لا يوجد حتى رد بسيط وبعد كدة الاعضاء المحترمين بيزعلو لما نتكلم وننتقد ويعد كدة تلاقى اللى يقول ظلمتم الراجل دة مش فاضى دية ظروف وهكذا.. طيب لية الكتابة وطرح المواضيع وحضرتك غير جاهز للشرح ولا حتى ارفاق شارت وبرضة نيتنا هتبقى كويسة لعل المانع خير.

 احاول ان اشرح لكني مبتدا    

> اللهم زد وبارك
> نتمنى التجربة على الديمو 
> وعقبال الحقيقي ان شاء الله

 نحاول الدخول في الفرص الافضل   

> ياريت تشرح لنا كيف فعلت و ارفاق المؤشرات ان امكن 
> شكرا

 جاولت   

> الف مبروك الارباح على الديمو وعقبال الحقيقي

 ان شاء الله  

> *كلام رائع و زى الفل و ان شاء الله على الحقيقى...بس ايه الهدف من  الموضوع؟؟*

 لاشي لايوحد هذف بس احاول ان افهم السعر لماذا يرتد عند منطقة معينة   

> ارجو ان اردت الافادة ارفاق المؤشر و شرح الطريقة 
> وشكرا

 حاولت   

> ارجو شرح الطريقة بكل وضوح............الموضوع وضع لفائدة الجميع

 انا مبتدا او قل صفر في التحليل الفني والاساسي   

> ما شاء الله اللهم زد وبارك 
> عقبال الحقيقي يالغالي
> ان شاء الله رغم انة صعب لاانني مبتدا

  

> مبروووووووووووووك وعقبال الحقيقي انشاء الله  
> بس ماتدخلش حقيقي الا لما  تتاكد وتجرب الطريقه فتره اطول  
> وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله

 ساجرب فترة طويلة   

> ما تقول لنا الطريقة خلينا نلعب معاك

 انا قلت كل اللى اعرفة اخي   

> ليس المهم التدبيل المهم المحافظه على الربح   
> صديق لي حول 1200 إلى 9000 في اربع ساعات تداول والساعه الخامسه خسر الجمل بما حمل

 صحيح والاستوب مهم   

> ان شاء الله تدبل حساب حقيقي يارب 
> ان شاء الله
> واضم صوتي لصوت الاخوان ياليت تشرح الطريقة  اذا ممكن !

 حاولت   

> اضم صوتي لصوت الاخوة

 حاولت   

> لله درك        عندك الشي اللي يكسب  اخي انا مبتدا                                                                                                           وتاركنا نحوس .

 -----------
انا احاول ان اصل الى طريقة جيدة ,, لكن اقسم بالله انني صفر في مجال الفوركس لكنني لدي امل في معرفة اماكن ارتداد السعر ,, 
والله اعلم
لااحد يدخل على الحقيقى الا اذا هو متاكد من نفسة ,, انا اقولها لكم انا مبتداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:  :Noco:

----------


## forexex

أخي أنا ما فهمت الطريقة، ياريت تشرح بالتفصيل شوي مع الشارت....

----------


## NASSER12

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ماعليك لايكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها  
الي تعرفه اكتبه والي ماتعرفه قول ماعرف وحنا نعذرك  
لاكن الان ابشرك ضبط المؤشر لاكن فيه نقطه مافهمتها كيف اعرف وقت البيع  
وقت الشراء والستوب والهدف واعذرنا كان طولنا عليك

----------


## ايهاب العربي

شوف كده يا اساذي  انا صح ولا غلط وفهمت الطريقه كده ولا لا؟؟

----------


## حسين الصائغ

مبروك اخي الكريم والف مبروك حقيقة فرحت لك الله يوفقك

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم 
افلقت حميع العمليات الحمداللة عوضنا الخسائر 
سارجع في الليل لاانة لدي عمل ,, خاص ,, محل متواضع لبيع مواد البناء ,, رغم انني اتمنى ان اكون متداول يوما ما ,, ولكن ايضا العمل الحقيقى في الحياة مهم 
اشعر بصداع عنيف لكثرة الازواج التي اتابعها ,, 
لااعرف التحليل الفني ولا الاساسي
لاانني مبتدا جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
ساعود في الليل

----------


## عندي طموح

> السلام عليكم
> ياجماعة انا مش مصدف نفسي 
> انا اول مرة اشوف ربح بثقة وبمخاطرة عالية في الفوركس 
> انا عدلت في ارقام مؤشر من مؤشرات الميتا تريدر الاصلية مع البرنامج ودمجت معاة مؤشر يرسم الفابيوناتشي ,, مش عارف بس انا 
> نعم هو ديمو بس انا مش مصدق https://forum.arabictrader.com/uploa...dStatement.jpg

 يأخواني أنتم نايمين للحين أصحو الرجل يقول لسى مبتدئ وهذا مش عيب وكمان يقول  أرباح ( بمخاطرة عاليه ) اللغز واضح فقط للتنبية يعني (مخاطرة عالية ) = تربح ربح كبير وتخسر خسرة كبيرة ....من دون أستراتيجية وأتمنى لصاحب الموضوع التوفيق وللجميع

----------


## drmagdy

وضع الاستوب قبل وضع الهدف  :Yikes3:  :AA:     
وبتقول مبتدأ

----------


## sea_star_1987

حتى الان لم تجيب على سؤالى   

> سؤال بسيط بس؟ 
> لو السعر بيتحرك لفوق او لتحت خط ال 100 بيتحرك معاه  مش ثابت صح؟؟

 ويارب دايما بالموجب

----------


## foreeex

تم عمل فيجوال باك تست للمؤشر 
لكن المشكلة انه بيغير مكانه 
بمعنى لو السعر حاليا عند خط الصفر فانه يتحرك معاه لحد ما يرتد من من اى نقطة وبذلك هيضرب الاستوب او هيخسر كذا مرة للاسف 
صعب توقع الارتداد و اثناء الانهاير اللى حصل الاسبوع اللى قبل اللى فات الاستراتيحية دى مش هتقدر تصمد معاه وفعلا مصدمتش اثناء عمل الفيجوال باك تست 
للاسف الطريقة مش جامدة اوى بصراحة

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد ان اقول ان الذي يهمنا هو فريم الاربع ساعات لاانة حسب ملاحظاتي مهم في تحديد الساعة التي من اللمكن  
ان ندخل فيها في اي صفقة جديدة فمن خلال التدقيق وجدت ان في نهاية ساعة من الاربع ساعات ليوم التداول  
تلوح صفقة جديدة ,, بمعنى انة في حالة افتتاح او اغلاق الساعة الثانية من الاربع ساعات تكون هناك فرصة  
جيدة لصفقة جديدة ,, بالمختصر فريم الاربع ساعات يغلق اربع مرات في اليوم ,, ام انا مخطى ,, يعني  
بتوقيت مكة المكرمة من الساعة 1 ليلاٌ الى الساعة الخامسة فجرا هذة الاولى من الاربع ساعات ,, ومن الساعة  
الخامسة فجرا الى الساعة التاسعة صباحا هذة الثانية من الاربع ساعات ,, ومن الساعة التاسعة صباحا الى  
الساعة الواحدة بعد الظهر بتوقيت مكة المكرمة ,, هذة الثالثة من الاربع ساعات ,, ومن الساعة الواحدة بعد  
الظهر الى الساعة الخامسة عصرا هذة الرابعة من الاربع ساعات ,, لااعرف هل انا على صواب ,, اعتقد  
انني توهت ,, وايضا من الساعة الخامسة عصرا الى الساعة التاسعة مساء ,, ومن الساعة التاسعة مساء الى  
الواحدة بعد منتصف الليل هذة السادسة بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
باختصار شديد 
1- اقفال الاولى من الاربع ساعات وبالتحديد من الساعة الخامسة فجرا الى السادسة فجرا بتوقيت مكة المكرمة
2- اقفال الثانية من الاربع ساعات وبالتحديد من الساعة التاسعة صباحا الى العاشرة صباحا
3- اقفال الثالثة من الاربع ساعات وبالتحديد من الساعة الواحدة ظهرا الى الساعة الثانية ظهرا 
4- اقفال الرابعة من الاربع ساعات وبالتحديد من الساعة الخامسة بعد العصر الى السادسة مساء 
5- اقفال الخامسة من الاربع ساعات وبالتحديد من الساعة التاسعة مساء الى العاشرة مساء
اعني بتحديد افضل الاوقات للدخول في اي صفقات جديدة هى انة امامك ساعة لتحديد المكان الافضل لوضع اي امر  
جديد ,, يعني انظر اولا اذا كانت خطوط الفايبوناتشي وصلت الى القيمة 0.0 او القيمة100.0 او القيمة  
61.8 ,, وهذة اهم القيم ولاتدخل في اي عملية جديدة الا من هذة المناطق ,, والافضل النظر الى فريم  
الاربع ساعات واليومي والاسبوعي والشهري لااننا نتعامل مع مؤشرات تتبع السعر وقيم الفابيوناتشي التى ذكرتها تكون  
لدينا رؤية على الاقل بنسة 70% وبالنسبة للمؤشر الذي غيرت اعداداتة فانة سيتفق مع نسب الفايبوناتشي التى  
ذكرتها حيث انة سيعطي اشارة انعكاس اما لفوق يعني شراء او لتحت يعني بيع والافضل الدخول مع بداية انعكاس  
المؤشر الذي غيرت اعداداتة يعني من بداية الانعكاس ,, وليس من منتصف الانعكاس ويجب ,, ويجب ان يكون  
الانعكاس واضح ,, ويجب وضع الاستوب قبل الهدف ,, هذا والله اعلم 
ملاحظة : الافضل التنويع في الدخول على ازواج عديدة وليس زوج واحد لاانة احتمال ضرب الاستوب في زوج  
معين فنعوض في زوج اخر .

----------


## anwar3

> أخي أنا ما فهمت الطريقة، ياريت تشرح بالتفصيل شوي مع الشارت....

 ساحاول   

> الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي ماعليك لايكلف الله نفسا الا وسعها  
> الي تعرفه اكتبه والي ماتعرفه قول ماعرف وحنا نعذرك  
> لاكن الان ابشرك ضبط المؤشر لاكن فيه نقطه مافهمتها كيف اعرف وقت البيع  
> وقت الشراء والستوب والهدف واعذرنا كان طولنا عليك

 اقرا اخر مشاركة لى ,, ان شاء الله ستكون احسن مني   

> شوف كده يا اساذي  انا صح ولا غلط وفهمت الطريقه كده ولا لا؟؟

 انا مبتدا زيك ,, اقرا اخر مشاركة لي    

> مبروك اخي الكريم والف مبروك حقيقة فرحت لك الله يوفقك

 شكرا احاول ان لااقع في الخطا مرتين   

> يأخواني أنتم نايمين للحين أصحو الرجل يقول لسى مبتدئ وهذا مش عيب وكمان يقول  أرباح ( بمخاطرة عاليه ) اللغز واضح فقط للتنبية يعني (مخاطرة عالية ) = تربح ربح كبير وتخسر خسرة كبيرة ....من دون أستراتيجية وأتمنى لصاحب الموضوع التوفيق وللجميع

 اية والله انا صفر في التحليل بانواعة بس يعني بانحاول نسوي شي   

> وضع الاستوب قبل وضع الهدف     
> وبتقول مبتدأ

 نعم مبتدا وتحت المبتدا ايضا   

> حتى الان لم تجيب على سؤالى   
> ويارب دايما بالموجب

  المؤشرات تابعة للسعر لكن انا ادخل اذا اتفقت الاشارتين من المؤشربن ,, اعني من بداية الانعكاس    

> تم عمل فيجوال باك تست للمؤشر 
> لكن المشكلة انه بيغير مكانه 
> بمعنى لو السعر حاليا عند خط الصفر فانه يتحرك معاه لحد ما يرتد من من اى نقطة وبذلك هيضرب الاستوب او هيخسر كذا مرة للاسف 
> صعب توقع الارتداد و اثناء الانهاير اللى حصل الاسبوع اللى قبل اللى فات الاستراتيحية دى مش هتقدر تصمد معاه وفعلا مصدمتش اثناء عمل الفيجوال باك تست 
> للاسف الطريقة مش جامدة اوى بصراحة

 المؤشرات تتبع السعر ,, احاول ان افتح حساب ديمو مدتة 6 اشهر او اكثر اين اجد شركة هكذا

----------


## NASSER12

الله يعطيك العافيه اخوي

----------


## anwar3

دخلت على هذة الصفقات والله اعلم
الساعة الان بتوقيت مكة المكرمة 
8:9  :Drive1:  :Yikes3:

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم
كانت صفقات الصباح متسرعة ,, وايضا الخوف
--------------- 
صفقات بعد الظهر 2:22 بتوقيت مكة المكرمة

----------


## anwar3

:Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  :Yikes3:  يااةةةةةةةةةةةة تفعل الاستوب بسرعة البرقق :Yikes3:

----------


## anwar3

فعلا اذا كان في الديمو  اعصابك مشدودة كيف بالحقيقى   :Drive1:  :Hands:

----------


## anwar3

مرة اخرى دخلت على صفقات اخرى وهدفي هو كسررررررررررررررر الخوف  :No3:  :No3:  
اكرة هذا الفوركس احيانا ,, بس هو جميل اثارة مابعدها اثارة  :AA:  :AA:  :AA:  :Drive1:

----------


## anwar3

لااعرف هل استمرام اقفل هذا الموضوع  :No3: 
اشعر انني في فشلت :Cry Smile:

----------


## forexeabuster

أنور أنت لم تفشل، وكيف يمكن أن تكون فشلت وأنت حولت $100 الى $940 في أسبوع

----------


## foreeex

> المؤشرات تتبع السعر ,, احاول ان افتح حساب ديمو مدتة 6 اشهر او اكثر اين اجد شركة هكذا

 فى فرق بين مؤشرات تتبع السعر و مؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها 
بوجه عام جميع المؤشرات تتبع السعر 
المؤشرات تنقسم الى اثنين 
مؤشرات ثابتة بمعنى لما تدى اشارة تثبت و متغيرش مكانها او لونها على حسب نوع المؤشر 
و مؤشرات متغيرة و هى المؤشرات اللى بتعيد رسم نفسها او بتعيد رسم مكان نفسها
او بتعمل repaint 
هذا المؤشر من النوع الثانى اللى بيعمل ريبينت 
او بيعيد رسم مكان نفسه 
ليه بقى لانه بيتعمد على الارتداد و لو جه فى رالى هتلاقى كل صفقاتك خسرانة زى ما حصلك اهو اليومين دول 
لانه بيعيد رسم نفسه 
ممكن تقوى المؤشر ده بمستويات دعم و مقاومة قوية شوية 
لكن لوحده كده هتخسر كتير 
تحياتى

----------


## anwar3

> أنور أنت لم تفشل، وكيف يمكن أن تكون فشلت وأنت حولت $100 الى $940 في أسبوع

 شكرا لك اخي انت اعطيتني دفعة نفسية ,, اللة يبارك لك في مالك   

> فى فرق بين مؤشرات تتبع السعر و مؤشرات تعيد رسم نفسها 
> بوجه عام جميع المؤشرات تتبع السعر 
> المؤشرات تنقسم الى اثنين 
> مؤشرات ثابتة بمعنى لما تدى اشارة تثبت و متغيرش مكانها او لونها على حسب نوع المؤشر 
> و مؤشرات متغيرة و هى المؤشرات اللى بتعيد رسم نفسها او بتعيد رسم مكان نفسها
> او بتعمل repaint 
> هذا المؤشر من النوع الثانى اللى بيعمل ريبينت 
> او بيعيد رسم مكان نفسه 
> ليه بقى لانه بيتعمد على الارتداد و لو جه فى رالى هتلاقى كل صفقاتك خسرانة زى ما حصلك اهو اليومين دول 
> ...

 شكرا لك اخي فعلا صفقات الامس كانت دموية بمعنى الكلمة ,, الحمداللة اضفت مؤشر دعم ومقاومة ,, اعتقد ستكون الرؤية اوضح

----------


## anwar3

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
هناك علاقة بين زوج الكندي دولار وهذة الازواج الاربعة وهي اليورو كندي واليورو استرالي واليورو استرليني  
واليورو فرنك ,, بحيث ان محركهم الاساسي هو الكندي دولار هذا مالاحظتة خلال هذا الاسبوع فقد كنت افتح  
صفقات في تلك الازواج بطريقة منافية لتحرك الزوج المسيطر عليهم وهو الكندي دولار ,, على العموم كان اسبوع  
دموي  :No3:  :No3: بالنسبة لي لكني استفدت الكثير منة والحمداللة ,, اضفت مؤشر الباربوليك وغيرت اعداداتة ليكون 3.0  
و3.0
,, الحمداللة انني تعودت ان اضع الاستوب قبل الهدف رغم انني لازلت احاول ان اصل الى افضل قدر ممكن  
من مهارة الدخول والخروج ووضع الاستوب 
اتمنى من احد الخبراء كتابة العلاقة بين الازواج بشرح موسع ,, لاانني اعتقد ان معرفة العلاقة سيفيد في تقليل  
الدخول الخطا على بعض الازواج التي تتحرك مع بعض في وقت واحد 
سارجع الاسبوع المقبل وان شاء الله اكون افضل من هذا الاسبوع ,, والحمداللة انة حساب ديمو للتجربة ,, ومعرفة الدخول والخروح الصحيح ,, وانا لاازال مبتدئ اتعلم التداول
شكرا وفي امان الله

----------


## مارلبورو

*بتعرف يا اخ انور استراتجيتك كان المفروض اليوم تكون انجح يوم فيها
لانو انت شغال على قنص الفرص يعني شورت شورت تيرم
مو طويل الاجل
لكن يمكن دخولك وخروجك كانو غير مناسبين فقط لا غير
استمر عزيزي
كلنا بالهوا سوى الي عندو خبره سنين ولي ما عندو
انا الي ييجي 3 سنوات لا عندي استراتيجيه ولا هم
هم الفايبو والترند والستوك
عيب علي ان بعرف غيرهم
لكن ماشيين معي فوق الممتاز واكيد اولها خسرت مره و2 و3 و4
والى الان استوباتي بتضرب 
طور نفسك عزيزي وخليك ماشي على استراتيجيتك الي اولها ربحتك
معناه العيب في دخولك وخروجك بس
موفق عزيزي*

----------


## anwar3

> *بتعرف يا اخ انور استراتجيتك كان المفروض اليوم تكون انجح يوم فيها
> لانو انت شغال على قنص الفرص يعني شورت شورت تيرم
> مو طويل الاجل
> لكن يمكن دخولك وخروجك كانو غير مناسبين فقط لا غير
> استمر عزيزي
> كلنا بالهوا سوى الي عندو خبره سنين ولي ما عندو
> انا الي ييجي 3 سنوات لا عندي استراتيجيه ولا هم
> هم الفايبو والترند والستوك
> عيب علي ان بعرف غيرهم
> ...

 شكرا لك اخي فعلا كلامك صحيح الدخول والخروح لم يكن صائبا ,, احاول ان اصل الى نسبة جيدة في الدخول والخروح الصحيح
----------------
مرفق تمبلت وان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## amazing

فين الاكسبيرت للاسترتايجيه دي؟

----------


## mahmoud1990

> فين الاكسبيرت للاسترتايجيه دي؟

 فتحت موضوع صار له منسي 4 سنوات أخي وتبغى اكسبيرت

----------


## anwar3

> فتحت موضوع صار له منسي 4 سنوات أخي وتبغى اكسبيرت

 -----------------------
ياااااااااااااة  على الدنيا وسرعة دورانها 
الحمدلله على كل حال
يااخي محمود ويااخوة اخوكم في الله انور ينسى اي شئ قديم او مش بيتذكر كويس احيانا يعنى الذاكرة خرفت هههه
عموما من كثر التجارب في الفوركس اصبحت مش عارف وين النهاية
عموما اخر تجاربي هي مع الترند 
واخر شئ بلاش من الدخول بلوتات عالية
والله اعلم

----------


## mahmoud1990

> -----------------------
> ياااااااااااااة  على الدنيا وسرعة دورانها 
> الحمدلله على كل حال
> يااخي محمود ويااخوة اخوكم في الله انور ينسى اي شئ قديم او مش بيتذكر كويس احيانا يعنى الذاكرة خرفت هههه
> عموما من كثر التجارب في الفوركس اصبحت مش عارف وين النهاية
> عموما اخر تجاربي هي مع الترند 
> واخر شئ بلاش من الدخول بلوتات عالية
> والله اعلم

 يعطيك العافية اخي

----------


## Mohamed.Magdi

متابع

----------


## lmar

موضوع قديم

----------

